# how do you decide?



## happ (Jun 2, 2014)

I was born in Michigan, and there are several parts I really love about it. I'm living in Alabama and there's parts I love about it as well. I'm getting closer to retirement, and am considering buying my "forever " land. I'd like 10 acres at least, with a small house, a,barn and fencing. I'll put in an orchard, a garden, will be having goats, pigs, rabbits, chickens, ducks, geese, and turkeys. Moderate temperature is a must (arthritis) , and not too hot in summer. Does such a dream place exist? Or should I just put up with heat /bugs. Or snow to my hips?


----------



## happ (Jun 2, 2014)

Thinking I'll just stay put. Property taxes are minimal, cost of living not too high, and it's sufficiently rural enough that I can have whatever farm animals I choose to. Just have to put up with the heat and bugs, I guess.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Happ, I am from Michigan too, originally. I considered areas further south, and lived in Tennessee for a while but in the end I split the difference and settled in Southern Ohio. This area has less cold and a lot less snow than where I grew up, with a noticeably longer growing season but IMO about the same summer heat as back home. 

With family up north, a really nice thing about my current location is that the drive home (less than five hours) is manageable for weekend visits.

I travel for business and make visits to Mississippi, Florida and Texas. A lot of people seem to like living in those areas and endure the heat just fine, but I am a cool weather person at heart and the deep south climate is not for me. But the other thing is that I grew up and have lived most of my life in the Midwest and it feels like home - culturally, topographically, architecturally and so on. I am attuned to life in these parts, and other places seem a bit - alien. There is more to life than perfect climate or more lucrative job opportunities or mountains or ocean frontage. I think it comes down to living where you feel comfortable, in what feels like home. At least that was how it worked for me.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

We did our research and moved to Sequim for many reasons. Among them, was temperate weather. DH enjoys fishing, hiking, riding his motorcycle, camping, and gardening. Since we moved here for his criteria, mainly, he is very happy. That makes me happy and this is a wonderful place to live.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I now consider the people of a certain area. Never made a difference till we moved here. DH is from MO and has always worked out of town so isn't here much. Plus he lets things/people not bother him. 

Since I'm from the deep south, I've had numerous problems such as an assumption that I'm ignorant because of my accent and that I'm from the south. Also, in the beginning (not now,I'm older) that I must be super-hot because I'm from the south. On top of that someone started a rumor that I was single because he had never seen my husband. 

Being friendly to everyone was taken the wrong way by men so I've soured tremendously in the past 15 years. So when I take all these things into account plus climate,etc. I am looking forward to moving in the next year.

There are a few here that try to keep the civil war alive plus people who will not accept you because your parents, etc. are not from this county. Because gossip is the main hobby here, we go 30 miles to larger town for dr., dentist, business. Only tell something here that you want to spread.lol


----------



## Glade Runner (Aug 1, 2013)

ChristieAcres said:


> We did our research and moved to Sequim for many reasons. Among them, was temperate weather. DH enjoys fishing, hiking, riding his motorcycle, camping, and gardening. Since we moved here for his criteria, mainly, he is very happy. That makes me happy and this is a wonderful place to live.


Sequim has always been pretty high on my list of desirable places. I used to own property in Leavenworth on the other side of the mountains but unfortunately I sold it.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

homebody said:


> I now consider the people of a certain area. Never made a difference till we moved here. DH is from MO and has always worked out of town so isn't here much. Plus he lets things/people not bother him.
> 
> Since I'm from the deep south, I've had numerous problems such as an assumption that I'm ignorant because of my accent and that I'm from the south. Also, in the beginning (not now,I'm older) that I must be super-hot because I'm from the south. On top of that someone started a rumor that I was single because he had never seen my husband.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's not been my experience here at all. 

I've been all over an eight county area in the south central/south east part of the state, and while there are some "interesting" folks (like everywhere else), the majority have been really friendly and welcoming.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Pony said:


> Wow. That's not been my experience here at all.
> 
> I've been all over an eight county area in the south central/south east part of the state, and while there are some "interesting" folks (like everywhere else), the majority have been really friendly and welcoming.


Come to Bollinger co. with a pronounced southern accent, kin to no-one and see what kinda reception you get.

The very worst thing about it was that I considered going to a speech therapist or someone to try and rid myself of my accent. Then I realized that I really was not ashamed of where I'm from and retreated into my shell where I felt safe and have stayed there. I can go anywhere south of here and am not asked once, "where are you from?"

I spent the first 40 years of my life in the deep south. Was never treated like I have leprosy till we landed here. My days of trying to change to suit other people are long over. I exist here but I don't consider it living. I have a few women I think highly of but we are not close friends. They are great people who have sense enough to know that I'm no better or worse than them.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

homebody said:


> Come to Bollinger co. with a pronounced southern accent, kin to no-one and see what kinda reception you get.
> 
> The very worst thing about it was that I considered going to a speech therapist or someone to try and rid myself of my accent. Then I realized that I really was not ashamed of where I'm from and retreated into my shell where I felt safe and have stayed there. I can go anywhere south of here and am not asked once, "where are you from?"
> 
> I spent the first 40 years of my life in the deep south. Was never treated like I have leprosy till we landed here. My days of trying to change to suit other people are long over. I exist here but I don't consider it living. I have a few women I think highly of but we are not close friends. They are great people who have sense enough to know that I'm no better or worse than them.


I am so sorry that happened to you - is still happening to you. 

I see you're near Cape. When you said "south east" MO, I thought you meant more like West Plains. 

Cape Girardeau is a different world. I am sorry you are stuck there.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

I've grown used to it. We will be moving to a more southern area in approx. 1 year or less. My accent doesn't draw attention there, already checked out, lol. Will blend into population ok. 

So looking forward to it, means a lot of purging since we will be going to a smaller house. Between repairing this one for sale, purging and daily life, I am very busy. I have hope now and it's made a world of difference. I will miss the women I've gotten to know but hopefully will make a few true friends after the move.


----------



## happ (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm in Northwest Alabama. Southern accent is not an issue here. Nor is northern, eastern, or any other for that matter. However, being a small town, seems like everyone knows everyone's business! And while some are genuinely friendly, there are a few that are well..... like a dog dropping covered in honey. Just like anywhere else I suppose.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

While my work requires I work with the public at large and love it, I keep my business to myself, and choose my friends wisely. Since moving here, I have made two friends. One owns a Herb & Tea shop and the other works at a Title Co. The latter is now my hiking buddy and just found out she also doesn't mind hiking in the rain. We both hike fast, so that is awesome, too. Yes, it is good to keep one's private issues to oneself. Even friends don't need to know everything...


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

homebody said:


> I've grown used to it. We will be moving to a more southern area in approx. 1 year or less. My accent doesn't draw attention there, already checked out, lol. Will blend into population ok.
> 
> So looking forward to it, means a lot of purging since we will be going to a smaller house. Between repairing this one for sale, purging and daily life, I am very busy. I have hope now and it's made a world of difference. I will miss the women I've gotten to know but hopefully will make a few true friends after the move.


I hear you. I've been "souring" for 5 years. We actually like what our area offers and blend in (it's very diverse here) but landed with bad neighbors on both sides.
The property and costs of living and things to do looked SO good,but Darn It All!!!!!!!! We were long distance and came here three times (11 hour drive and motel expenses)looking around but ultimately I felt misled by the real estate agent that SEEMED to understand my needs and who I am.She said the mix of people was the same in all the neighborhoods here and that was Very untrue. No matter Where you go TALK to the potential people(s) Next Door,no matter how "perfect" the land and home are, and check out the Immediate neighborhood.
It makes a heck of a lot of difference to be just a property or two away from "icky" feeling people.
I'm doing just about everything I wanted for my "forever" place but now will spend years partly unhappy,partly Waiting to downsize....which is what it will take for us to move again.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Glade Runner said:


> Sequim has always been pretty high on my list of desirable places. I used to own property in Leavenworth on the other side of the mountains but unfortunately I sold it.


The folks here really clinched it for me! Sorry to hear you sold your property, as that is another highly desirable area. The average age here is in the 50s. 

On bad neighbors... 

No matter where you live, it is a crapshoot where neighbors are concerned. Why? You can move in, have great neighbors, and then... They sell to bad neighbors. There are no guarantees unless you pick your own neighbors or help find buyers for your good neighbors when they sell. 

Being misled when you buy about your neighbors :facepalm:


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

ChristieAcres said:


> The folks here really clinched it for me! Sorry to hear you sold your property, as that is another highly desirable area. The average age here is in the 50s.
> 
> On bad neighbors...
> 
> ...


or isn't it good to buy property that borders state or federal land? That way, you can always have your house on that part of that land that is quiet by the federal or state land?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

HomeStead said:


> or isn't it good to buy property that borders state or federal land? That way, you can always have your house on that part of that land that is quiet by the federal or state land?


Sure, when you can find the piece you want. There are two properties between us and DNR land. It is very quiet here, very little traffic. Like having the best of both worlds, can be in town shopping in 10 minutes or in our own quiet forest...


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

HomeStead said:


> or isn't it good to buy property that borders state or federal land? That way, you can always have your house on that part of that land that is quiet by the federal or state land?


Which is why I picked my place. It has national forest on 3 sides.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

DEKE01 said:


> Which is why I picked my place. It has national forest on 3 sides.


incredible! where is it?


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

ChristieAcres said:


> Sure, when you can find the piece you want. There are two properties between us and DNR land. It is very quiet here, very little traffic. Like having the best of both worlds, can be in town shopping in 10 minutes or in our own quiet forest...


you may be slowly convincing me to move out there.....


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

HomeStead said:


> incredible! where is it?


It is within the Ocala National Forest. 

But it is not all good. On one side there is a very low rent community that is full of crime and drugs. People have to walk 3/4 of a mile to get back to my home site, but I wish it was further.


----------



## happ (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, some neighbors can be a royal pain. Trees border two sides of our property, so it's quiet, one side faces the highway, but it's not a major route, so still quiet. The fourth side, well ....we have neighbors that are .........less than desirable. However they (mostly) keep to themselves.


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

This is what really scares me about buying property even though I really want to....

How can I get the courage to buy a piece of land if I don't know neighbors will be making a ton of noise in the future? I hate noise more than anything...

Just seems like a huge risk. I think I'll only buy if some of my land borders federal or state forest. Then, i'll put my dwelling in that area. At least i know people won't be making noise on that part of the land.


----------

